# Funny gym/training related pics



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Upload to here. Il get the ball rolling!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> View attachment 99219


I know WTF!!!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Not quite gym, but kind of related, oh, and check whats in the bag behind her.


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

God save the queen....

I DON'T NEED NO SAVING FOOLS!!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Not quite gym, but kind of related, oh, and check whats in the bag behind her.


in what way, any shape or form, is that, related to the gym! :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Shes bulking ;-D


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Not quite gym, but kind of related, oh, and check whats in the bag behind her.


Low carb diet!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> in what way, any shape or form, is that, related to the gym! :lol:


she needs to get there


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

you would wouldn't you


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> View attachment 99233
> you would wouldn't you


catch it, kill it, bin it


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

brains and brawn!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> in what way, any shape or form, is that, related to the gym! :lol:


she is called jimbo


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

sutmae said:


> View attachment 99245


I'd say he's winning!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Topical!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Cheeky . There's flirting and then there is blatant groping . Fair play to him !


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

So true !!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

This is how I squat when my shoulders are tired and my traps are bruised....


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

tonight's dinner!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Topical!!


Might try that tonight


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

F*ck crunches!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Ruined it buy saying fitness centre...


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> I'd say he's winning!!




LOL is he doing yoga or ten pin bowling practice??


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

yes nan!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Might try that tonight


lol, if only


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Might try that tonight


I'm gonna go trick or treating at your house then!!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lockon said:


>


WTF??

Look for a new gym.


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Lockon said:


>


F that ****!! It's like going to a strip club and a sign says no looking!!


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> WTF??
> 
> Look for a new gym.


That's planet fitness in the US. They have a lunk alarm if people make too noise on the weights! Joke of a gym tbh...it's all over YouTube.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

My faves


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lockon said:


>


Thats actually pretty hot imagine the stuff she could pull in bed ? Just put a saddle on her back and your ready to go!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> I'm gonna go trick or treating at your house then!!


Dexaprine/uwls/blaze are on me!! I


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Ruined it buy saying fitness centre...


Don't go there i have to train in one ugh.......


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry not a pic but a vid..............

Dorian Yates put this on his blog.........

Im fcuked if I know wot hes doing........


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Sorry not a pic but a vid..............
> 
> Dorian Yates put this on his blog.........
> 
> Im fcuked if I know wot hes doing........


He has fleas


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

quality


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


>


Hahahaha!! That 2nd one is a winner for me. You decide after you have found it after a week that you will hold your breath, open the little flap lid, big squirt of fairy liquid, boiling hot water shut the lid and give it a shake........

All of a sudden it turns into a bottle of coke with mentos in and burst open like mount Vesuvius and sprays you and your surroundings with its stinking scolding lava!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Hahahaha!! That 2nd one is a winner for me. You decide after you have found it after a week that you will hold your breath, open the little flap lid, big squirt of fairy liquid, boiling hot water shut the lid and give it a shake........
> 
> All of a sudden it turns into a bottle of coke with mentos in and burst open like mount Vesuvius and sprays you and your surroundings with its stinking scolding lava!!


you know its bad when you open the shaker and you get the hissing noise, haha yeah ive had that before with the washing up liquid, my mate had it the best though he full on shook it and the lid burst off and shot into his face!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


>


P!ssed myself at this one!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


>


Okey that one was damn brilliant lol! :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> you know its bad when you open the shaker and you get the hissing noise, haha yeah ive had that before with the washing up liquid, my mate had it the best though he full on shook it and the lid burst off and shot into his face!


My girlfriend was shaking my protein canister before and it shot protein all over her face too!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha crazy fool!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

STUD!!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Lockon said:


>


Scumbags!


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

That letter is wicked !


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)




----------

